# World Dualthon Champs 2013 Ottowa



## Noodley (11 Aug 2013)

One of my club mates was 2nd in the 50-54 age group
http://www.triathlon.org/results/result/2013_ottawa_itu_duathlon_world_championships/260685

Fastest by a long way on the bike leg.

Well done RG


----------



## lukesdad (11 Aug 2013)

Well done RG, tho' I suspect he's lying as he hasn't got any frigging mates


----------

